# Most brutal metal rig ever



## Mattnh79 (Feb 1, 2010)

So today I was thinking, what would be the most brutal metal rig for guitar be? people may have very different opinions than others, that's the point of this thread, to debate what the best sounding, rig in existence is... well you get the idea, go for it!

heres what I thought might be:

-Furman P-1800 PF R
-Ampeg VH140C
-Vader 4x12
-EBMM JP7 w/ BKP 

Might not be the best choice for brutal death metal but it plays very well from what I hear, but with Ceramic Bare Knuckle Pickups, you're all set.


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 1, 2010)

I've always loved the tone on Job For A Cowboy's Genesis, it's a sick and tight tone I love, and its just a 5150 with a Maxon Od808 in front to boost it a bit, and they used Ibbys of course


----------



## Edroz (Feb 1, 2010)

the 5150/6505 is hard to beat for just all out brutality. it gets along nicely with the Vader 4x12 as well.

also, if you're seeking out a solid state Ampeg, i personally like the SS150 head much more than the VH140C. 

hell, the old Peavey Supreme 160 is a pretty brutal head too. i happen to have one for sale too


----------



## Mattnh79 (Feb 1, 2010)

Edroz said:


> if you're seeking out a solid state Ampeg, i personally like the SS150 head much more than the VH140C.



Why not run both in stereo? not saying that the 5150's out but tubes are a pain in the ass.


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like to see more metal players using Fender amps.

Yes, I am completely serious. I love Fender distortion 

Probably not for teh Br00T4lz, but for non-death metal or any sort of core, I think it gives a nice unique distortion, throw a TubeScreamer in front, and you're good to go


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mattnh79 said:


> not saying that the 5150's out but tubes are a pain in the ass.






i think the most brutal rig would be trevor strnad snorting powdered glass and doing his best impression of a 5150 through a 2 custom vader 8x12's plugged into a 277v outlet


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 1, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> i think the most brutal rig would be trevor strnad snorting powdered glass and doing his best impression of a 5150 through a 2 custom vader 8x12's plugged into a 277v outlet



This.

Hahahahahaha best thing ever.


----------



## Joseph Goodman (Feb 1, 2010)

Slave-out the Ampeg into a Mesa Coliseum 300...


----------



## Troegenator (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd say:

Some kind of detuned baritone 7 or 8 string into a Diezel Herbert and Orange or Mesa cab.

...Straight up nasty-ness.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2010)

The 5150 and Ampeg are good affordable choices for sure. On the high-end front, I'd say it's hard to beat the Diezel Herbert or VHT Pittbull on the brutality front. I also really dig the Bogner Uberschall and ENGL Invader. 

However, lately I've been realizing some of the best extreme metal tones come from boosting rock amps rather than blatant 'metal' amps.


----------



## groph (Feb 1, 2010)

Marshall 8100 w/ cab loaded with Greenbacks. BC Rich guitar with DiMarzio X2N. Anyone who can come up with a more straight up, pure death metal rig is welcome to..... suggest another rig that would work equally as well.


----------



## TMM (Feb 1, 2010)

For the half year I was in a TXDM band, I was playing a Rockmaster into a EQ into a VHT 2/90/2 into (2) 412s, a custom Lopo 212, and a custom Lopo 115. That was pretty brutal.


----------



## groph (Feb 1, 2010)

There's a distinct Texas style? Anything like Devourment?


----------



## TMM (Feb 2, 2010)

groph said:


> There's a distinct Texas style? Anything like Devourment?



Exactly  when I was asked to join the band, it was pitched to me as, "as close to a Devourment cover band as it can get while still being 'original' songs". TXDM is sludgy, brutal guitar parts with insane drumming, gutteral vocals, and lots of slam. Devourment is the mascot, but other examples would be Insidious Discrepancy, Viral Load, and Sect of Execration.


----------



## budda (Feb 2, 2010)

Brutal good, or brutal bad?

Because a Boss MT-2 into a fender DRRI might get ya there?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 2, 2010)

eq>compressor>triple rec with another eq in the loop>vader.

Or anything involving ENGL.

And of course the AxeFx.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 2, 2010)

budda said:


> Brutal good, or brutal bad?



I went bad.

Converted long scale bass with Seymour Duncan Blackouts Metal -> Boss Metal Zone -> Boss Metal Core -> EHX Metal Muff -> TS9 -> 32 band EQ with everything maxed -> Compressor -> Fender MetalHead ^FX Send^ -> 32 Band EQ with everyhting maxed -> vFX Returnv -> 4 x Orange PPC412's in black (Orange isn't hardcore.)






/ridiculous thread/statement.


----------



## col (Feb 2, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> I'd say:
> 
> Some kind of detuned baritone 7 or 8 string into a Diezel Herbert and Orange or Mesa cab.
> 
> ...Straight up nasty-ness.



hmm, I have a Herbert on the way, have a Matamp cab and a 27" 7-string. What do I win? 

Also, my vote for brutal bad category goes for Boss HM2->MXR 6-band eq->clean channel


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 2, 2010)

*Guitars: *

The B.C Rich Jr. V 7 string I may or may not be purchasing soon with Dimarzio Evolution7 and Blaze pickups.

B.C Rich ASM Pro in satin grey w/ blackouts
*
Amps:*

JCM2000 DSL100 Marshall head

*Cabinets:*

Marshall MF400B & Marshall 1960B's with V30/T75 X pattern.

*Pedals:*

Ratt OD

Boss DD-3

Morley Bad Horsie Wah

I can't think of anything else...That's just stuff I want right now


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 2, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Converted long scale bass with Seymour Duncan Blackouts Metal -> Boss Metal Zone -> Boss Metal Core -> EHX Metal Muff -> TS9 -> 32 band EQ with everything maxed -> Compressor -> Fender MetalHead ^FX Send^ -> 32 Band EQ with everyhting maxed -> vFX Returnv -> 4 x Orange PPC412's in black (Orange isn't hardcore.)


Why do I suddenly want to try this as a Noise/Drone rig?


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 2, 2010)

Because my rig ideas are amazing.


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 2, 2010)

I think Cannibal Corpse have it set. Modded MT-2's into triple Recs.


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 2, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I went bad.
> 
> Converted long scale bass with Seymour Duncan Blackouts Metal -> Boss Metal Zone -> Boss Metal Core -> EHX Metal Muff -> TS9 -> 32 band EQ with everything maxed -> Compressor -> Fender MetalHead ^FX Send^ -> 32 Band EQ with everyhting maxed -> vFX Returnv -> 4 x Orange PPC412's in black (Orange isn't hardcore.)
> 
> ...


Wow, I think that might produce a sound capable of killing a herd of elephants.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 2, 2010)

^ I should fucking hope so


----------



## petereanima (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm sorry guys, but THIS is the most brutal metal rig ever.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 2, 2010)

^ Pfft. That's a weak rig


----------



## swayman (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm a sucker for the 5150 & a cab with V30s.

In terms of the best guitar sound I've heard live, Meshuggah, PODs straight into the mixer, unimaginable clarity & tone.



petereanima said:


> i'm sorry guys, but THIS is the most brutal metal rig ever.



It is indeed an epic rig, but I can't help thinking about all the places within that chain of sound that can go wrong...


----------



## petereanima (Feb 2, 2010)

swayman said:


> It is indeed an epic rig, but I can't help thinking about all the places within that chain of sound that can go wrong...



of course there is! but i guess the guy (over at rig-talk) owning this knows what he does...hopefully. 

and speaking frankly: as epic as it is, i personally wouldnt go such an extreme way - as i'm perfectly happy with my current rig, and still think that its (for my style/playing/...) the "most brutal metal rig".


----------



## sessionswan (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll take that Silver Jubilee head please...

It's just like Rob Arnold said in that rig rundown vid posted a week ago - you can get all the equipment and copy all the settings you like but the meat n' balls of a good tone comes down to your hands. I'm sure that any of these rigs in the right hands will deliver los br00talz, or in the wrong hands could sound like me after eating 5 of those Fiber One snack bars


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 2, 2010)

I think the most brutal tone I've heard was Iced Earths tone. Jon Schaffer used his Larry amps. My god they sounded killer, never heard something punch out so much.

I would of said Strapping Young Lad, but the venue I saw them at sucked, so you could barely hear them over the huge amount of bass and kick drum


----------



## Mattnh79 (Feb 2, 2010)

groph said:


> Marshall 8100 w/ cab loaded with Greenbacks. BC Rich guitar with DiMarzio X2N. Anyone who can come up with a more straight up, pure death metal rig is welcome to..... suggest another rig that would work equally as well.



I see your a fan of Chuck Schuldiner. Nice taste in music. Tho I'm not sure if he used Greenbacks or not.



budda said:


> Brutal good, or brutal bad?
> 
> Because a Boss MT-2 into a fender DRRI might get ya there?



I hate Fender and the MT-2, I have both and both are shit, the MT-2 has ear piercing highs, and the mids are way too "nasally". the fender has the worst distortion and even boosted it sucks.


----------



## suffo20 (Feb 2, 2010)

Edroz said:


> the 5150/6505 is hard to beat for just all out brutality. it gets along nicely with the Vader 4x12 as well.
> 
> also, if you're seeking out a solid state Ampeg, i personally like the SS150 head much more than the VH140C.
> 
> hell, the old Peavey Supreme 160 is a pretty brutal head too. i happen to have one for sale too



I used to have a Peavey Revolution head which is the same as the old Supreme 160 just with extra features. That thing was a monster head. 4 inputs for cabs. Also a few years ago I played a show where this dude had 3 ampeg heads one was the 150, the 140, and he also had one that said 130 on it. I never heard of ampeg making a 130 version. But it was pretty brutal.


----------



## Mattnh79 (Feb 2, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I went bad.
> 
> Converted long scale bass with Seymour Duncan Blackouts Metal -> Boss Metal Zone -> Boss Metal Core -> EHX Metal Muff -> TS9 -> 32 band EQ with everything maxed -> Compressor -> Fender MetalHead ^FX Send^ -> 32 Band EQ with everyhting maxed -> vFX Returnv -> 4 x Orange PPC412's in black (Orange isn't hardcore.)
> 
> ...



Who would want to be caught dead playing an amp call the "MetalHead" 



Demoniac said:


> ^ Pfft. That's a weak rig



...And your L6 rig is totally brutal  JK


----------



## groph (Feb 2, 2010)

Mattnh79 said:


> I see your a fan of Chuck Schuldiner. Nice taste in music. Tho I'm not sure if he used Greenbacks or not.quote]
> 
> Funny cause I only got into Death like a year ago. I am a fan. I have no clue what speakers he used.
> 
> ...


----------



## budda (Feb 2, 2010)

Mattnh79 said:


> I hate Fender and the MT-2, I have both and both are shit, the MT-2 has ear piercing highs, and the mids are way too "nasally". the fender has the worst distortion and even boosted it sucks.



You wouldn't be using the Fender's distortion channel . Fender DRRI's are nice amps.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 2, 2010)

the most br00tal could be:

Vader 2x15 cab
mahogany neck thru guitar with BKP warpig
vht ultralead/engl savage/madison divinity

unbelievable low end


----------



## TMM (Feb 2, 2010)

budda said:


> Brutal good, or brutal bad?



You be the judge -





groph said:


> Never heard Sect of Execration...



That can be fixed -


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 2, 2010)

budda said:


> You wouldn't be using the Fender's distortion channel . Fender DRRI's are nice amps.



I guess he didnt catch your sarcasm I love my DRRI for the blues stuff.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## petereanima (Feb 3, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1842065 said:


>



i've seen them live with that backline (Sunn + Orange cabs were on stage iirc)...it was just amazing, beyond the universe. a boneshaking droning tone, liquid resin, streaming slowly out of the speakers.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 3, 2010)

I support the cheaper Peavey 6505+ as great metal amp.... I use a MxR 10 band eq and an MxR SmartGate Noise gate ( IN THE FX LOOP )..... I get very Brutal Tones with my new Agile Interceptor with EMG'S and dead silence when i plammute.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattnh79 said:


> ...And your L6 rig is totally brutal  JK



Hey, it gives a harsher, more static/rigid tone than i've yet heard from any tube amp


----------



## Harry (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattnh79 said:


> Who would want to be caught dead playing an amp call the "MetalHead"



The Metalhead has to be hone of the biggest jokes in solid state guitar amp history.
You'd think with 500 watts of power it would have massive headroom so it would never get into the shitty sounding SS clipping territory, but unfortunately that doesn't save it from being one of the least usable tones I've heard from an amp with over 50 watts in my life


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> The 5150 and Ampeg are good affordable choices for sure. On the high-end front, I'd say it's hard to beat the Diezel Herbert or VHT Pittbull on the brutality front. I also really dig the Bogner Uberschall and ENGL Invader.
> 
> However, lately I've been realizing some of the best extreme metal tones come from boosting rock amps rather than blatant 'metal' amps.



behemoth?


----------



## abysmalrites (Feb 3, 2010)

@Harry -

The metalhead is ABSOLUTELY worthless. I don't even want to get started on those cabs, either.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Feb 3, 2010)

RKII mixed in with a IV, recto cabs and BKP's in mahogany guitars. could do me


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 3, 2010)

Chuck Norris playing a Squire strat into a Pignose.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 3, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> Chuck Norris playing a Squire strat into a Pignose.



(Post)


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jun 4, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> I would like to see more metal players using Fender amps.
> 
> Yes, I am completely serious. I love Fender distortion
> 
> Probably not for teh Br00T4lz, but for non-death metal or any sort of core, I think it gives a nice unique distortion, throw a TubeScreamer in front, and you're good to go



I get a pretty decent obsolete-era fear factory tone out of my Fender M 80.
I watched the ad appear on craigslist then IMMEDIATELY bought it for $150, best amp I've had yet...except for those times when I run my Zoom G2.1u directly into the P.A.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey there, many of you are wondering what the most ridiculously brutal guitar rig would or could be....and I'm not telling. Because I have it. Yes much like the formulations of actual cars that get 40 miles per gallon and 500hp on tap, few they are but they Do exist. The key is TUNE-ABILITY, ADJUSTABILITY, and AN UNCOMPROMISING MESH of lethality, brutality and reponsiveness......breathe, and control thereof I hereby proclaim I have made it possible...without simple dubbing tricks and other powerful recording arts.
In order for brutality to coexist with a guitarist the guitarist must wield or 'control it' and or devise the form of the brutality at an extreme level..such as ingenius guitar plans and spells, enchantment, engineering, construction, prayer, scroll like blueprints of a secret nature..... etc. (without revealing the secret sauce inside) Also the MESH of THE MOST BRUTAL single amp voicings..TO BE CONTINUED.....


----------



## shogunate (Jun 4, 2010)

I just had the pleasure of having a whole day at the local shop with a friend's Bernie Rico custom (the neck was maple with purpleheart stripes) and BKP cold sweats, and in lieu of a proper BR00TZ setup, I ran it into a digitech grunge pedal into a genuine twin reverb and instead of using the cab speakers, ran the amp into an Orange 4x12.

Fucking insane how good that rig sounded  for having a digitech in the line  
Kinda like Nick said boosted rock amps get great tones, I find the same if you can get a good distortion pedal into a great clean amp


----------



## Joseph Goodman (Jun 4, 2010)

Doesn't the band Black Breath use Boss HM-2 pedals into 70's Ampeg V-4 heads?


----------



## Dehumanize (Jun 5, 2010)

Joseph Goodman said:


> Doesn't the band Black Breath use Boss HM-2 pedals into 70's Ampeg V-4 heads?


They've used Peavey VTM 120s too. They've got that Sunlight Sound on lock, and are sometimes secretive about it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 5, 2010)

This one is easy for me: ENGL Fireball 100 + BKP Warpig. IMO that is the most brutal amp on the market. Although I'm using the Invader 100 now, I absolutely love the Fireball 100. An absolute legend in the making. I'd take it over a Diezel even if the prices were the same, that's how much I love it.


----------



## Atrophy666 (Jun 6, 2010)

Um, Peavey supreme 160 with 1960b marshall cab
and an old boss heavy metal distortion...


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 7, 2010)

> For the half year I was in a TXDM band, I was playing a Rockmaster into a EQ into a VHT 2/90/2 into (2) 412s, a custom Lopo 212, and a custom Lopo 115. That was pretty brutal.



What TXDM band were you in?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 7, 2010)

> Never heard Sect of Execration but Insidious Decrepancy and Viral Load both rule. Those are both one man bands with the same guy in them aren't they?
> 
> It's tough doing the "slam" thing and still sound somewhat unique.



Yeah, it's the same guy in both bands, his name is Shawn Whittaker. I met him at a show in Austin before I moved to AR back in November, he's a really cool guy and it was a sick show too as it was majority TXDM bands playing with Devourment headlining. Other bands that played were Sarcolytic, Scattered Remains, Gored and some others I'm forgetting at the moment. Shawn's set was pretty sick as half of it was Insidious Decrepancy material and the other half Viral Load in which case he had a live bassist whose name I can't remember.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 7, 2010)

maliciousteve said:


> I think the most brutal tone I've heard was Iced Earths tone. Jon Schaffer used his Larry amps. My god they sounded killer, never heard something punch out so much.



Quoted for truth, Jon's is the only live sound that really made me feel like I'd been kicked in the chest. It would have been in his BKP days, so Riff Raffs in an LPC through the Larry, with his behemoth of a right hand.


----------

